# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Asia Paradise Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*KHÁCH SẠN ASIA PARADISE* 
Địa chỉ : 06 Đường Biệt Thự, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa, TP. Nha Trang 






Khách sạn Asia Paradise Nha Trang tọa lạc tại địa điểm lý tưởng ngay trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang, nơi còn được mệnh danh là “phố Tây”, bạn có thể thả bộ đến bãi biển thơ mộng, những khu vui chơi, giải trí,hay tham gia các câu lạc bộ bơi lặn cũng như các khu mua sắm, nhà hàng hải sản, các quán cà phê mang đậm nét đặc thù miền Trung Việt Nam.

Khách sạn Asia Paradise Nha Trang với 100 phòng ngủ hiện đại, thoáng mát, được trang bị tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Các phòng ngủ và các căn hộ của khách sạn Asia Paradise được thiết kế đặc sắc, phối hợp nhiều gam màu lạ mắt tạo cảm giác thư giãn, dễ chịu. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội trãi nghiệm sự sang trọng, tiện nghi theo tiêu chuẩn 4 sao quốc tế , phục vụ đa dạng các loại hình du lịch nghỉ ngơi cũng như công tác.

Hệ thống nhà hàng Asia Paradise sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để quý khách thưởng thức các món ăn Âu, Á, hải đặc sản và các món ăn truyền thống Việt Nam…














Hỗ trợ tư vấn và đặt phòng với giá tốt xin liên hệ : 
Công ty TNHH Thuơng Mại và Du Lịch Anh Nguyên 
Hot line : 0918 238 154 - 0976 457 863 ( Mr An ) 
Hoặc Yahoo : vinhan.anhnguyentour

----------


## andynguyen

Một khách sạn đẹp và tiện nghi...

----------

